# Schwarzfahltinte



## noiriaa (28. November 2010)

bin ich doof, oder blind? oder gibts die tinte erst ab cata.
wollte beim inschriften-tintenhändler die tinte gegen shcneegestöbertinte tauschen, nur was hat es nun mit dieser schwarzfahltinte auf sich? konnte man nicht vorher meerestinte gegen die restlichen tinten eintauschen?

sry wenns dat thema scho irgendwo gibt. aber unter sf habsch nichts entdeckt.


----------



## tear_jerker (28. November 2010)

schwarzfahltinte ist die tinte die aus den cata kräutern hergestellt wird. es war klar das das mit dem letzten patch eingeführt wurde deswegen haben auch viele inschrifter vorgesorgt und davor in anderen tinten getauscht


----------



## Solostraran (1. Dezember 2010)

ja, tolle nummer. ich hab's gerade eben bemerkt. toll, daß man jetzt schon in wow items braucht, die man noch nicht bekommen kann


----------



## crizbee (4. Dezember 2010)

hallo

allerdings versteh ich auch nicht warum man nicht meerestinte bis cata start weiterhin
benutzen kann.
jetz sitzt man tagelang ohne benötigte mats da.

gruss crizbee


----------



## Izara (5. Dezember 2010)

Solostraran schrieb:


> ja, tolle nummer. ich hab's gerade eben bemerkt. toll, daß man jetzt schon in wow items braucht, die man noch nicht bekommen kann



naja.. ich habs auch zu spät gemerkt, aber man hat ja noch ne Lösung, die anwendbar ist: Kräuter kaufen oder farmen, mahlen, Tinte draus machen. Je nachdem welche man braucht, halt die passenden Kräuter dazu kaufen bzw. farmen. Ist zwar aufwendiger, aber das kennt man ja noch vom Beruf skillen  Hat mich im Nachhinein mehr gekostet, weil mein Kräuterkundler noch nciht so weit war, aber wenn man die Tinte braucht, braucht man sie halt


----------



## Izara (5. Dezember 2010)

crizbee schrieb:


> jetz sitzt man tagelang ohne benötigte mats da.



wieso? wurde die Fähigkeit zu mahlen bei dir aus der Berufsseite im Zauberbuch entfernt?


----------



## Jackie251 (6. Dezember 2010)

crizbee schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> allerdings versteh ich auch nicht warum man nicht meerestinte bis cata start weiterhin
> benutzen kann.
> ...




phu in 13 stunden ist cata da, also hast du es schon (fast) überstanden
die preise für cata kräuter werden die tauschoption aber zunächst wenig sinnvoll machen..


----------



## tear_jerker (6. Dezember 2010)

Jackie251 schrieb:


> phu in 13 stunden ist cata da, also hast du es schon (fast) überstanden
> die preise für cata kräuter werden die tauschoption aber zunächst wenig sinnvoll machen..


das denke ich garnicht mal, insofern inschrifter auf den tausch wieder umsteigen, dann dürften auch Glyphenpreise sich anpassen.


----------

